# Need Fabricators and someone with CAD experience.



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We are rapidly expanding and need folks with a good work ethic and have skills in TIG welding and some basic fabrication experience. Pay is commensurate with experience. We build Aluminum Sport Fishing Towers but we also do hand rails, engineered awnings and some crazy racks for the Photo Voltaic Industry. I really need someone who can measure up decks and stairs and then develop shop drawings. Need to have a drivers licence ect. Pay is $12. to $20 per hour. I know its a big spread but I will entertain training some entry level folks.
We have merged with a larger company. Our new name is Synergy Fabricators. Get a resume up and email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim this is Joe the offshore diver that met with you the other week, are you still going to be selling metal?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

email sent also (CAD).


----------

